# Review: Realivox Ladies by Realitone



## donbodin (Mar 28, 2017)

"Sampled vocal libraries as whole give me pause, but Realivox Ladies has me singing a different tune." Contributor Brian Brylow and I team up for a review of Realitone's vocal toolkit. The library offers up a diverse collection of super-deep sampled singers and a variety of possibilities for lead and backing vocals across the board.
Full review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2mMVc5x

At the time of posting, library was 75% Off at AudioPluginDeals 

Realivox Ladies is available from Realitone at http://bit.ly/RealivoxLadies



In the spirit of full disclosure, Realitone and APD are partners with SLR. We received a copy of the library for review consideration.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 30, 2017)

Excellent. Really like his stuff.
Thanks


----------



## donbodin (Apr 5, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Excellent. Really like his stuff.
> Thanks


You are welcome chimuelo.


----------

